
Google sued for $10B after refusal to advertise divine cure for cancer - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/07/google_sued_refusal_to_advertise_cancer_cure/
======
YCode
Is he using religion as a protected class here? I'm struggling to see how he
can force any ad agency to show his ads, let alone claim they are responsible
for lost revenue for not letting him use their platform.

